# 1970 Mercury Cougar



## dandaluzphotography (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Thoughts on this one?

Thanks,
Danny


----------



## fjrabon (Jun 28, 2012)

what's the deal with the purple on the front tire area?


----------



## dandaluzphotography (Jun 29, 2012)

Dude, I saw it and tried to remove it.  It would not come out.  I knew someone was going to mention it.  lol.  I tried to get rid of it by lowering the magenta in the saturation settings and it removed it quite a bit, but this little bit was left.  I ran it three times and nothing.  Any idea?


----------



## dandaluzphotography (Jun 29, 2012)

It actually looks a lot more purple here than when i open it in photoshop on my mac.  hmm...


----------



## fjrabon (Jun 29, 2012)

I'd just completely desaturate that area, as you have a black and white tire and black and white asphalt.


----------



## dandaluzphotography (Jun 29, 2012)

I'll try that.  Thanks.

Danny


----------



## dandaluzphotography (Jun 29, 2012)

big difference.  Thanks again.


----------



## inaka (Jun 30, 2012)

Yeah, that slight change makes a big difference.
Nice shot!


----------



## SCraig (Jun 30, 2012)

To me it's just overall too saturated.  The running light, for example, is so red it looks like it is on.  I like the perspective and depth of field, I just don't like the oversaturation.


----------



## dandaluzphotography (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi,  The running light _was_ on.


----------



## SCraig (Jun 30, 2012)

Guess that would explain it   I see now that it looks like the front parking light may be on as well.


----------

